# BETWEEN bei timestamp???



## Karl Förster (19. Juni 2001)

Hallo Leute, 

Ich habe folgendes Problem: 
In einer Datenbank (mySQL) habe ich das Geburtsdatum eines Benutzers in der Form "YYYY-MM-DD" gespeichert. Jetzt soll in einer Abfragemaske eine Von-Bis-Spanne für das Alter eingegeben werden. 

Mein Denkansatz: 
1. Ich hole mir das aktuelle Jahr und ziehe davon jeweils die Jahre ab. Ich habe danach also 2 Werte. 
2. Ich Bastle aus diesen 2 Werten jeweils eine timestamp-Angabe in der Form "YYYY-MM-DD" 

Und jetz haperts... 
Kann ich jetzt z.B. abfragen ???: 

SELECT * FROM tbl_user WHERE geburtsdatum BETWEEN '1983-10-01' AND '1986-10-01' 


Ich stehe genau an diese Stelle. Kann man überhaupt solche Werte vergleichen? 
Gibt es noch andere Möglichkeiten? 


Ich bräuchte so schnell wie möglich eine Antwort, da die Seite Ende der Woche fertig sein muss. Ich danke euch schon jetzt für die Mühe.


----------



## Karl Förster (20. Juni 2001)

Hat sich erledigt. Die oben beschriebene Variante funktioniert.


----------

